# Overclocking on a Asus Striker II Extreme



## malonn (May 28, 2006)

I'm curious if anybody has had any problems with O/Cing an Asus Striker II Extreme? Whenever I O/C, my system won't POST sometimes. All I've done is increased the FSB. No voltage changes, the memory and FSB are linked, and the memory timings haven't been changed. As far as I know, I have the latest BIOS - revision 1301. The Asus site no longer shows the Striker II Extreme for some reason.

So, basically, I'm curious if anybody has had issues with the Striker II Extreme?


----------



## malonn (May 28, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I haven't used that board, but here's the link to Asus for that board. You can download the manual and others there.

http://www.asus.com/Search.aspx?SearchKey=Striker II Extreme


----------



## malonn (May 28, 2006)

Thanks for the link. But no one has had any troubles O/Cing their board?


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

So you overclocked by the FSB? If so you know your also increasing the speed of your RAM. So what you do is up the voltages on your RAM and CPU. I'm guessing sometimes when it post it will shut down and you get a blue screen with a memory dump. If so this means your system is not stable.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

My concern would be the Crucial Ballistix RAM. It's OK but not a good performance RAM.


----------



## malonn (May 28, 2006)

llacrossedude7 said:


> So you overclocked by the FSB? If so you know your also increasing the speed of your RAM. So what you do is up the voltages on your RAM and CPU. I'm guessing sometimes when it post it will shut down and you get a blue screen with a memory dump. If so this means your system is not stable.


No, I've never gotten a blue screen. It just won't POST sometimes. When it doesn't POST, the board automatically downclocks the CPU. I have to go into the BIOS to reset the clocks.

I have the RAM and CPU voltages set on auto. I'm wondering if this means it automatically increases the voltage when I step up the FSB?


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

No it does not step up the voltage on your RAM automatically, see what your are doing is overclocking you RAM without increasing the voltage on your RAM this will cause instability. So if you are going to overclock with the FSB you must up the DRAM voltage.


----------



## malonn (May 28, 2006)

Okay. I'll give that a shot and see if it helps the POSTing problem.


----------



## malonn (May 28, 2006)

So far, so good. Upping the voltage on the RAM seems to have helped. Now my next question: I tried increasing my O/C. But I got stuttering and artifacts/crashing in games. Plus my comp blue screened once. Should I up my CPU voltage? It's a modest O/C from 2.66GHz to 2.90GHz. It seems to me that I shouldn't need a real high voltage for such a modest O/C.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

If you are seeing artifacts you need to back off the overclock, this will cause even more damage to your build. Because increasing the CPU voltage will only increase the heat of your processor. So back of the OC and you should notice the blue screen will go away, this blue screen is showing you your system is not stable.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

If the memory and FSB are linked you need to either get faster ram or downclock your ram then up the fsb. You are more than likely running the ram faster than what it is rated for which can damage it. Also set your DRAM voltage to the highest that is recommended by the manufacture. Do not exceed their value as you will most likely damage the ram. Make sure your PCI-e frequency is set to 100mhz. Manually set your ram timings to whatever they are rated for. Set the cpu voltage manually to its default voltage.

Chances are sense the Memory and fsb are linked you won't get far enough to touch this setting. You OC in increments of 10mhz at a time. When you are 60mhz over stock run Prime95 for 1 hour whilst monitoring temps. Anything below 60c is ok. If you exceed this back your OC off. Keep doing this untill it will not post. At this point you may up the cpu voltage to the next available voltage. You ay have to do this a few times before it will post but i doubt you will get this far as the memory will be the limiting factor.

When you reach an OC you are happy with run prime for 8 hours while monitoring temps. If all passes run OCCT next. The linpack. If if passes both test you may consider it stable.

Use real temp to monitor temps.


----------



## malonn (May 28, 2006)

Well, I spoke too soon. Increasing the RAM voltage failed to prevent my POST problem. I'm gonna unlink the FSB and RAM and see if that helps. People have said here that my RAM isn't that good. So maybe this will eliminate the problem. By the way, which manufacturers make good RAM?


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Mushkin and Corsiar are the best and what I would buy, G-Skill is good, same with A-DATA and Kingston.


----------



## malonn (May 28, 2006)

Well unlinking the FSB and RAM didn't help. I have a bad board. I noticed when I installed it that the CMOS battery had fingerprints on it. It may have been an RMA board that didn't get repaired.

I'm planning on upgrading my system, so I won't mess with a new board. Time for a hexa-core i7 build. And my next RAM will be Corsair or G-Skill.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

I would highly recommend Mushkin RAM, the RAM id competitively priced, overclock's so well and has great timings. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226103


----------



## malonn (May 28, 2006)

Mushkin, huh? Okay, I'll keep them in mind. Should I put an emphasis on the manufacturer qualified vendor lists?


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

You just want good stable RAM with low timings.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I agree with MonsterMiata's advice. I have overclocked many boards including the Striker extreme and striker extreme 2. Unfortunately it is not Asus' best board for overclocking.

When you increase the FSB you are changing the speed of everything linked to the FSB. This includes the video card and the ram aswell as the CPU.

You need to set the PCIe frequency to 100 so that video card speed does not change. You also need to make sure that when you have increase the FSB that your ram has not gone past its rated speed i.e if its 1066MHz you want the ram speed to be between 800 and 1066MHz no higher or no lower.

The ram should be set to what the manufacturer states for its voltage i.e 2v and you only raise the cpu voltage normally called VCORE when you get a BSOD or you cant get into windows.


----------



## malonn (May 28, 2006)

Well, my RAM is rated at 1600MHz. And the most I have set my FSB is 1450. That's not a large overclock. From 1333 to 1450. At least I don't think it is. I've read about people setting their CPU at 4+GHz from 2.6 stock. I've tried with both a linked and unlinked memory configuration. I've upped my CPU voltage. I've upped my memory voltage. Nothing prevents me from missing that POST failure. My PCIe frequency is set at 100.

It has to be a bad board. I think it was an RMA, and the person who RMA'd it had the same problem that I'm having.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

It doesn't have to be a bad board at all. Just because some one else can get to 4GHz doesn't mean you will.

I have my asus rampage formular clocking my cpu at 4GHz I know people with the exact same set up as me but they cant get passed 3.8GHz.

Every cpu is different, when a cpu is created there are lots of them created at the same time on what is called a die. The cpu in the middle may be the best overclocker whilst the first one may be crap at overclocking.

When you overclock you need to do in stages doing it fast can damage the cpu. That is the most common mistake people make.

When I upped my fsb to 443 x 9 my ram speed went down to 886 although it was rated as being 1066MHz the higher the clock the lower the speed will go. On the striker extreme you need to keep the ram above 800MHz. I cant remember at the minute but if there is an option to increase the ram speed (ratio) to as near as the rams normal speed then do it.

At the moment my ram is running at 1064MHz my only other option after that is 1136 which is a no no. Never go past the rams speed and always enter the timmings manually i.e 5-5-5-15 or whatever it is


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

The striker extreme boards are difficult to overclock but it can be done.

When you up the FSB anything that is connected to the FSB such as ram and video card also increase in speed here is a quick low down on how to overclock.

Set PCIe frequency to 100
Set ram voltage to what the manufacturer states for that ram i.e 2v or whatever it is.
Increase the FSB by 10MHz save and reboot. If you get into windows go back and increase the FSB again.

Once you have overclocked by 60MHz stress test with OCCT for one hour whilst monitoring the temps with real temp or core temp. YOu do not want to go over 60 degrees c.

If everything checks out ok then increase the FSB again.

If trying to get into windows you get a blue screen of death up the VCORE to the next available voltage and try again.

Generally you do not have to change the southbridge or northbridge voltages but I always set them to the lowest possible voltage available.

You must also make sure you have really good cooling and a good power supply and it is better when overclocking if you have 4GB ram to have 2x2GB and not 4x1GB as filling all ram slots can cause voltage issue.

Nvidia chipsets also dont like to play nice with Intel CPUs.


----------

